# Old and new words



## Victor (Jan 30, 2019)

Problem        Issue

Ripoff            Scam

famous          Iconic

well known      Famous

warning           red flag

mistake           myth

far out, great     awesome

crazy               dysfunctional

macho             sexist

follow              stalk

clerk                associate


----------



## Victor (Feb 12, 2019)

MORE NEW and Old meanings.
In  every one, the older word is superior


OLD                                        NEW


acquaintance                     friend

clear                                        transparent

note                                         text


annoy                                   harass


selfish                                      narcissist


cook                                    chef

overthink                                 obsessive

retro, old fashioned                   old school

Can you think of some?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

hep- hip
crippled- special needs
'50's  - midcentury
telephone- phone
television set- TV set- TV
chef- celebrity chef?


----------

